

Google, FTC Near Settlement on Privacy  - killwhitey
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052702303567704577517081178553046-lMyQjAxMTAyMDEwMDExNDAyWj.html

======
anon1385
A ridiculously irrelevant fine. Fines need to be based on a percentage of
revenue or something similar (with a fixed minimum).

>Google officials say tracking of Apple users was inadvertent

Good grief. They really expect anybody to buy that? They must have a pretty
low opinion of the intelligence of their users.

------
sneak
Don't (always) be evil.

